# Ammo for Ruger New Super Blackhawk .44 Mag



## Ruger31707 (Jul 7, 2009)

Im new to this site and new to the sport of hand guns. I just bought a New Super Blackhawk Hunter .44 Mag with a 7.5 in barrell. So here is my question: I need a scope. It comes with rings, I just need the scope. Which is the best to buy that will hold up to the Mag loads? For target shooting, I need some rounds for the .44 that are not so powerful. What other rounds can I shoot that will be easier to control and not kick so badly? Thanks


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Ruger31707 said:


> Im new to this site and new to the sport of hand guns. I just bought a New Super Blackhawk Hunter .44 Mag with a 7.5 in barrell. So here is my question: I need a scope. It comes with rings, I just need the scope. Which is the best to buy that will hold up to the Mag loads? For target shooting, I need some rounds for the .44 that are not so powerful. What other rounds can I shoot that will be easier to control and not kick so badly? Thanks


I can't comment on the scope as I don't really like them, but I can tell you, aside from shooting 44 special, the Super Blackhawk is going to pound your hands. The only remedy I found for this was a set of wooden Hogue aftermarket grips, which are literally twice the size of the factory grips. They do a great job of allowing you to control the recoil, and the energy from the discharge is more evenly spread into your hands. User-friendly grips make a HUGE difference... :smt023

[Edit]: Oh, and welcome


----------



## Ruger31707 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

The problem with the grips is that the Blackhawk "Hunter" is a new gun and Houge does not make a grip for it yet. I like the rubber grips that I have on my Tarus Judge. The new Hunter has a round trigger guard and the only ones they make now is for a guard that is square at the back. Thanks again


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a Simmons ProHunter 4x on my Super Redhawk. I'm not a fan of Simmons but this one come with the weapon. It works as good as I need it to so I left it on. o far it's stayed put. I don't know how many rounds but it's been a pretty good bit. I'm not big on scopes on handguns either but mine come with it and it does make the longer range shot on a deer a good bit easier.

As to ammo I bought a bunch of Magtech at a gun show a while back for practice. I have some Remington stuff for knocking animals over.

How you like the revolver? I have the 9.5 barrel on mine. I had a Redhawk with the 7.5 and regret ever getting rid of it but I like the Super Redhawk I have now too. I don't really see a reason to change the grips. The wood and rubber that the SRH has work pretty well.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Scope: Bushnell Trophy. It's recoil proof. Good scope for the money. Getting one installed on my 10" SBH right now. 

Loads: Do you relaod or know someone that does? If so, I can suggest some reduced load recipe's.
If not, range reloads are usually a tad milder than full power factory JHP stuff. You can also shoot .44 Special, but, be diligent about keeping the chambers clean as the carbon ring that forms from the shorter case can (will) raise pressures when shooting full power stuff in the longer Magnum cases. 

Pounding: get an open finger shooting or padded cycling glove. It makes a huge difference with the factory grip panels as it improves the pull lentgh (distance from backstrap to trigger) and trigger control.


----------



## Ruger31707 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Thanks for the help.*

Thanks for the ammo advise. I've been told that a Burris scope is good. A 2X20 can be bought for about $219. Thanks again


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya getta better picture in low light and FOV w/ a 32mm objective lens and keep the power under 6x max. 2-6x is fine. 

Check out Cabela's, scopes on sale now. 

Burris is good stuff. So is Bushnell.


----------

